# flea markets?



## zabulondesigns (Jun 5, 2011)

Does anyone make decent money selling framed photos at flea markets? I'm trying to figure out if it's even possible to sale a decent sized for 15$ or under.


----------



## CCericola (Jun 5, 2011)

I think most people will ask you, "How much for just the frame"


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 5, 2011)

$15? How are you going to make money selling at that kind of prices?


----------



## gsgary (Jun 5, 2011)

Photo's of flea's don't sell, i have tried it


----------



## joealcantar (Jun 5, 2011)

Believe you would be better off going to a Farmers Market or a Craft Fair and doing what you are thinking.   
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 5, 2011)

joealcantar said:


> Believe you would be better off going to a Farmers Market or a Craft Fair and doing what you are thinking.
> -
> Shoot well, Joe


 

WHY?  He can lose money just as well at a flea market.


----------



## joealcantar (Jun 5, 2011)

Well the farmers market near me brings folks with MONEY, it is basically a night out where folks enjoy themselves and treat themselves not a "just buy vegetables" as one imagines.  Most here on this side of the pond are run by the local Chamber of Commerce and depending on where you live may be worthwhile.  Street Fairs are also popular.
- 
College of the Desert Streetfair Official Site - General Information 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## KmH (Jun 5, 2011)

zabulondesigns said:


> Does anyone make decent money selling framed photos at flea markets? I'm trying to figure out if it's even possible to sale a decent sized for 15$ or under.


There might be a couple people out there somewhere that make decent money selling framed photos at a flea market. But I'd bet they sell at a flea market way different than most, like a flea market in Carmel, CA.

It's not worth the effort, regardless the venue, if you can sell a *print* for $15, let alone a *framed* print for $15.

What is decent money? To me, $30,000 a year is the low end of decent and that's what would have to be left after non-reimbursed costs were paid for. Non-reimbursed cost typically run about 80% of revenue, so to make $30,000 a year you would have to sell 10,000 framed prints a year at $15 each. (10,000 units x $15.00 = $150,000 total revenue)

Just do the math. Plug in whatever numbers work for you.


----------

